# Syracuse NY area snow plowing 2012



## SharpBlades

Well the lake effect storm that was supposed to be an 18" storm was a total flop... ie: only about 8" total, but my guys and I did get out to plow so I really can't complain too much.

Here are some pictures and a terrible video (I don't know how anyone gets non shaky plowing vids) 





Its hard to tell from the photo, but the second oune is my "crazy curved driveway" If I were to slide off the right side towards the top, I would most likely roll the truck


----------



## smokejmpr

What is that on the ground. It has been so long i almost forgot what it looked like.


----------



## dmax08

Ya I am 35min east of cuse up on the lake shore. We only had about 6 inchs. Did do some plowing but yes was a flop for sure.


----------



## SharpBlades

dmax08;1403155 said:


> Ya I am 35min east of cuse up on the lake shore. We only had about 6 inchs. Did do some plowing but yes was a flop for sure.


Nice... Im actually north of Syr... in Cicero. I was ticked at the weatherguessers 2-3 that evening, 8-10 expected over night with another 3-5 the next day... what did we get? a lousy 8 $%*@#^$ inches!!! lol


----------



## smokejmpr

The best job ever as a weather man never right but never wrong. But still have a job the next day.


----------



## DareDog

we got 3" here 30 miles east, they called for 9".


----------



## Dan85

Well that's better than what we got out in Buffalo. We only got a trace to an inch at some of our locations. I had to settle for shoveling the sidewalk while making vroom vroom noises!


----------



## hikeradk

*Snow*

Only a couple inches in Watertown. Hardly worth the effort of putting the plow blade on.


----------



## Snowzilla

Thanks for pics. I'll take anything to look at. Not a snowflake to be seen in Iowa.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i wish we had some snow


----------



## 7_below

Nothing like the news hyping everyone up for a big storm. Onondaga hill to Camillus only got 5-7". We were expecting up to a foot. Kinda lame storm. 
Looks like no snow for the next week also. Bummer.


----------



## comeeonn

must be nice to get snow, im in clarence, north of buffalo. we got less than 1 inch from that storm. the southren tier got 10-15 and east of here (you) got some, but of coarse, NOTHING here.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## treeman06

What I would do for even 2 inches of snow.


----------



## MatthewG

How much does Tug Hill have???


----------



## SharpBlades

I believe that I heard they have around 2 feet up in Lewis county


----------



## doyles

dont worry everybodey that lives in syracuse knows we will get hit hard when we least expect it


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i was in dewitt plowing err, i mean scraping pavement, how fricken boring, i plowed my lots 6 times for a total of 9 hours, i would sit in the loader and let another '' fall and go back and scrape that up, all the other crews in the area started at their normal time,

i was up at 6 am the daybefore so i was pretty sleepy when it started again at 8 am and the lots were filling up.

heres the part that pissed me off i left snow falling to go to a place where it wasn't then at 6 they closed our schools. got to love cny

i have more time on my atv doing mine and my neighbors than i do in my loader,on the plus side when i leave work i tell them i am going home to plow real snow hahahaha


----------



## DareDog

MatthewG;1404828 said:


> How much does Tug Hill have???


maybe foot in some places its fluffy snow to.


----------



## SharpBlades

IPLOWSNO- I'm going to take wild guess and say that you work for pro-scapes?


----------



## 93redneck150

i know the feeling... watched weather all night, got up at 1:45, nothing fresh, got up at 3:30 had about 6+ inches in Jordan, ran around like a mad man to get stuff done, went to Skaneatles, they had nothing, ran to the city and only bout 2" on the ground... really would like a repeat of last winter...
Dave


----------



## mkwl

SharpBlades;1403163 said:


> Nice... Im actually north of Syr... in Cicero. I was ticked at the weatherguessers 2-3 that evening, 8-10 expected over night with another 3-5 the next day... what did we get? a lousy 8 $%*@#^$ inches!!! lol


AWWWW poor joshey-poo! Only 8 $*^&#)* inches!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Come on man we've had 0" so far! :realmad: LOL


----------



## IPLOWSNO

good guess but no, think bigger hahaha ONSITE, that guy has his **** together,

the loader i am in this year is an 09 compared to last years state abused pos samsung chase had lol, when he hired me he took delivery of 3 new dodges, as i was walking around and looking at equipment, i knew i wouldn't lose any time to broken down junk so it was worth the travel to me,

i needed hydro fluid one night made the call and a huge service truck rolls up in minutes, barely got a cigarette smoked and i was back to work. now if we could just get some snow flowing over the blade it would make the drive a little better ,

it must be my fault we have no snow though, last year you got it and mexico didn't this year i am down there and the snow is up here hahaha, can't win sometimes huh, if i stayed at chase i would of had 10hours of breakdowns anyway hahaha. maybe i should just hack wood year round like i use too,silly me for thinking i just wanted to sit on my ass during the winter , god must want me bust my ass year round lmao


----------



## lawncare18

What do yo plow for onsite? Was chase no good to work for?

Sharpblades: I work for pro scapes part time at the bud plant in bville. I was in lesco one day last summer with yo... You got a nice rig and do nice work!


----------



## homebuilt

pretty sure i've done lp gas work at the house in the second pic.


----------



## SharpBlades

lawncare18;1407906 said:


> Sharpblades: I work for pro scapes part time at the bud plant in bville. I was in lesco one day last summer with yo... You got a nice rig and do nice work!


Thanks.

Its a small world lol.


----------



## South Seneca

We got nothin' here. I've put the plow on a couple times for confused weather forecasts, we got enough to whiten the ground but that's it.


----------



## CSLC

Salt Event Tonight YEA!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i plowed buds waste water plant 20 years ago,,, dam awnings hahaha, 

i am at widewaters with an 09 volvo with a 14 blade. @ chase i had a old nys state surplus samsung with a 16' and a pos dodge with more things wrong then right.

the day i walked into ONSITE, he took delivery of 3 brand new dodges. he has quite the fleet if you could view it all. it's farther away but i drive it for my normal work anyway. just too bad there is no snow. 

next year i won't plow at all , it isn't worth turning down better paying jobs to be on call,this year mickey d's workers made more lmao


----------



## SharpBlades

turffscapes;1408786 said:


> Salt Event Tonight YEA!!!!


Where are you? All I see is a chance of .1"...


----------



## CSLC

Must of changed with in last hr 1-2 for Syracuse I heard


----------



## SharpBlades

Maybe I'll turn on the tv instead of accuhunch lol


----------



## CSLC

accuweather effin blows donkey balls!!!!


----------



## Rick547

turffscapes;1409079 said:


> accuweather effin blows donkey balls!!!!


Blame it on Al Gore! :laughing:


----------



## DieselSlug

Getting some snow now!! Hope for the best!


----------



## dmax08

10-11 inches over the past few days here..


----------



## SharpBlades

Around 14-16 between yesterday and today. I've got some videos to post when I'm not on my phone


----------



## South Seneca

Just about everything is in the forecast for tonight. I've seen snow, sleet, freezing rain, and rain. They are bound to get one of them right.

I would like to see bare ground for just long enough to get some marker stakes in, for a resi I picked up during the storm.


----------



## CSLC

A week from today significant snow in CNY weather man on channel 3 said so....Keep your fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

hahaha how about you keep your fingers crossed most of us know better than to beleive them. they rank up there with politicians


----------



## South Seneca

This year they have trouble getting tomorrow right!

I heard that forecast on ch 3, then turn to the weather channel and they got nothing for us.


----------

